# Honor 20 gal update 4/20/09



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

just a 10 gal with some moss and a sword and some other ones i have no idea's the name to. running marineland 20 biowheel filter. no heater, 2 22watt 6500k screw in floros.

just dosing with excel. ghost shirmp, pink fox. khuli loaches

gona rescape soon as my driftwood has been nice and soaked for a few weeks. got a diy co2 reactor, need to build up my co2/yeast chamber. but im gona wait till i have my driftwood ready. haha, maybe clean the tank up a little.

start of a journal i guess.


----------



## gumby (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice tank!

Although I'm not entirely sure 44watts for a 10 gallon can be considered a low tech. LOL


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

That is indeed a nice tank. But just some friendly advise, TIFWIW, unless you start injecting c02, preferably pressurized c02 and start dosing ferts, you could be in for some major algae outbreaks. 

I would seriously consider reducing lighting to two 10 watt 6500K compact fluorescent bulbs if you don't want the hassle of injecting c02 ,want to make this a "true" low tech tank, and avoid long term algae issues.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

guess it's not low tech. just low maintenance.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

got more plants and started using co2


----------



## gumby (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks very nice. I'm hoping my moss will start looking like that soon.

Is that HM in the foreground?


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

naw, i think it's HC


----------



## confuted (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, that's a lot of substrate


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah, i have an undergravel filter running. i wanted it to run slow so i piled it on.

it's operating half thru the HOB filter and a 7watt heater to draw the water


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

confuted said:


> Wow, that's a lot of substrate


I like the change in elevation that it gives. Hilly.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

not much growth, just started introducing co2


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

added some hairgrass, that sword is getting outa hand tho haha.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

the sword is taking up too much of the light space, what would you guys recommend that i plant there in it's place?


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe Hygro Corymbosa?

The leaves kinda look like a sword except just smaller.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

micro sword that isnt micro anymore.


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

had an ammonia spike that killed off all my flying foxes and most of my shrimps so i totally redid the tank with some fluorite sand.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Well perhaps then some hornwort will help balance the ecosystem. It is a floating plant but can be anchored into the ground. It is the easiest and fastest growing plant I have had. I say had because it grew to fast to scape with thus I put in a tank which has no light and it died.


----------

